# [gelöst] Fehlstart Evolution

## uhai

guten Morgen,

seit ein paar Tagen hat Evolution hier immer nur noch Fehlstarts. Die fehlermemldung sagt mit ledier nihct s und Google hat mich auch nicht weitergebracht...

```
(evolution:24075): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

Ich starte mit Systemd, dbus läuft, Oberfläche ist lxde mit openbox als wm. Einen service "gdbus" kennt meine Maschine nicht...

Was fehlt mir?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Apr 03, 2014 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

"GDBus" ist wohl sowas wie die "Gnome dbus" implementierung o.Ä.

Du hast wohl einfach nur einen ordinären Speicherzugriffsfehler -> Backtrace, bitte  :Smile: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

----------

## damsos

guten abend,

i had the same issue and solved it doing export GSETTINGS_BACKEND=dconf before launching evolution.

BR

----------

## Zentoo

See this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506684

So:

- emerge dconf

- env-update

- logout from your session and login back

- evolution can start.

If you want to use evolution right away after dconf have been merged:

GSETTINGS_BACKEND=dconf evolution

----------

## uhai

ok, das war's 

Vielen Dank....

uhai

----------

